# small game loops



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

here is a small game carrier i made from 550 cord and small key ring with a slider put the game head in the loop push the slider up and clip it to the sholder strap i have the same set up on my hunting bags can be used for all small game


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Good idea. This will work well.

I do this on various backpacks and bags, as a means to attach all kinds of things.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a good idea, never thought of using the sliding locks.

How you going to cook that critter you killed looks like it may be a little tough.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

its high in fiber


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats cool man, that would be good for survival.

SMS


----------



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

I always just tied a loop and slipped it over there head. I like your way better.


----------

